# SPI June 30-July 7



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll be down there fishing out of my 21' shoalwater cat if anyone wants to go out and help chip in for gas/bait. Priority goes to those who fish the area often and know some good spots! 

Also if anyone will be down there going offshore, I'd love the chance to go out. Will gladly do my share with everything involved.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump... Anyone going offshore with some room this next week?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taylorhook (Mar 2, 2010)

I fish around SPI a couple times a year and will be down there ready to go 7-4 to 7-14 and u can catch reds with fresh cut mullet around boils on north side and mangrove snapper drop down live bait at the pylons of the old causeway bridge. Kevin 281-239-4139


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I'm gonna run off shore in the shallow sport hit up some state water holes.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I think I'm gonna run off shore in the shallow sport hit up some state water holes.


Ill be down there in a couple of weeks and was thinking the same. Any trick to running out of or fishing the jetties down there if wind is good (none). Have never ventured out down there but is it say the same as POC jetties? Basic common sense and just fine or not? Let me know please. Gonn be in a 24' Haynie Cat.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Ill be down there in a couple of weeks and was thinking the same. Any trick to running out of or fishing the jetties down there if wind is good (none). Have never ventured out down there but is it say the same as POC jetties? Basic common sense and just fine or not? Let me know please. Gonn be in a 24' Haynie Cat.


pretty much run right on out. Its never really bad down here.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've fished around the jetties but never ventured offshore in my boat...
Fished today and only caught a few small trout and an 18" red...  hopefully will do better tomorrow...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

where did you run? I might fish alittle tomorrow.. I need to clean the boat up its a mess right now.


----------

